# Local Gun Store vs. Online, advice wanted please



## 21246 (Feb 4, 2012)

Hello everyone. Thanks for all the great help and advice in my other thread. I have one more question. What are the pro and cons of buying online vs. from my local gun shop? I only know of a few sites for guns and I am sure there are many. Why would you buy a gun from Gun Broker or Cheaper Than Dirt rather than a local gun store? Are prices much different online than locally? What about fees and shipping from buying online? Thanks for the help.


----------



## goNYG (Apr 4, 2012)

Like anything else...if you know exactly what you want and value the experience and hand-holding of a human not one iota, then go online for your best deal (don't forget to factor in shipping). If you want a little personal touch and advice, go to LGS. I have found that there are too many brands and too many SKUs for gun shops to keep anything close to a decent selection, the web is better if you're looking for something that is not very typical.


----------



## Leo (Jul 1, 2010)

You will need to pay tax when buying from a local gun shop. When buying online from an out of state store, you often don't need to pay tax but you must add the shipping+handling charges, credit card charge and the FFL fee to the total cost. Bud's Gun Shop is where I got many of my firearms from, they are an excellent online gun store, they charge no shipping fee on new guns (and no tax to TX orders) and my LGS charges $20 for FFL fee so I could get much lower prices than buying from the local stores. I had to go to the LGS's to fondle the guns I wanted to buy first to see how I liked them before placing the orders online. The other online store I often used is Davidson's, they are second to none, highly recommended!

Many people prefer buying from the local gun stores because they want to see, touch, feel the firearms they're going to buy.


----------



## swany66675 (Oct 25, 2012)

I like to buy at the local gun store, seems just right to keep as much money in my town as I can. I live in a small town and like to think as most of the people I deal with as friends. I have been in some gun stores though were I will not do spend money. Based on the knowledge of the people that work there.


----------



## 21246 (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks for the help on this.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I have purchased 3 firearms from Bud's Guns.......never a problem.....with the purchase, and the FFL transfer fee, it's still cheaper for me to buy online.


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

I have always purchased locally until my last one. I found one online that no one else had. Made the bid, won, had a very pleasant transaction and got my gun in a couple of days.


----------



## MitchellB (Aug 14, 2010)

I have bought from Buds online and it was pretty easy, and I got a great deal with free shipping. Recently they ran a special on a pistol, but before I clicked buy, I checked locally and actually found a better deal by $2 and did not have to pay the extra FFL transfer fee I’d have to pay if I had it shipped in from out of state. That saved me another $20-50. You just have to do some research to see where you can find the best deal if price is a factor. If you want convenience, then a trusted neighborhood dealer is the way to go.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

You should have a local dealer and build a relationship if you can, having said that you can use both local and online and can often get the local dealer to match the price or at least give them the chance. I have purchased several firearms from Bud's and recommend them as well.


----------



## twisted (Nov 8, 2012)

I throw in a plug for GrabaGun because they're in my neck of the woods. Had the gun I wanted at the best price I could find, and took care of me. YOu can usually save the sales tax, but add the FFL fee.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

My 'rule of thumb' is to check Bud's Gun Shop prices, estimate shipping costs and transfer fees and then check local shops. If there is no more than $25 difference (after tax), I'll support the local business. I have not bought a gun from Bud's, yet, but I have bought new at gun shows, from FFL dealers.

The two LGS that I frequent the most charge their cost plus 20%, plus tax, which is a fair profit. It all depends on what their cost is. Often, they cannot compete with high volume stores, but sometimes they surprise me, especially on scopes and accessories. I have paid too much a couple times, because the accessories I want offset the price. More and more, it's probably wise to support local businesses, whenever they are fair dealers.


----------



## Kemosabe (Oct 28, 2012)

swany66675 said:


> I like to buy at the local gun store, seems just right to keep as much money in my town as I can. I live in a small town and like to think as most of the people I deal with as friends. I have been in some gun stores though were I will not do spend money. Based on the knowledge of the people that work there.


I agree with Swany in support of my LGS. Certain products should stay at home and help the local economy. Once you establish rapport with them, then you can bargain for a better price. Nothing wrong with having friendly bartering, it keeps it interesting for both parties.


----------



## Bigpoppy (Oct 19, 2008)

I have purchased 3-4 handguns from Bud's online and never had a problem. I have found that most of the local gunshops in my area are not willing to negotiate at all and they act as if they are doing the customer a favor by selling them a gun. The one gun store that really acted like they wanted your business closed and that is why I just buy all my firearms online now.


----------



## Kemosabe (Oct 28, 2012)

Bigpoppy said:


> I have purchased 3-4 handguns from Bud's online and never had a problem. I have found that most of the local gunshops in my area are not willing to negotiate at all and they act as if they are doing the customer a favor by selling them a gun. The one gun store that really acted like they wanted your business closed and that is why I just buy all my firearms online now.


That's a shame BigPoppy. If you have other stores in your area, I would definitely give them a try. There's nothing wrong with a little competition, and plus you are making friends in the process. In my area, I have purchased 2 handguns and a shotgun from the closest gun store, and I'm also dealing with another that's about 14 miles away. This way, if I'm in the market for another I have two to see who can give me the best deal.


----------

